# dis-



## dcx97

Hello,

I recently read that "dispellĕre" means "to drive asunder". Since "pellĕre" means "to drive" I surmise "dis-" means "asunder". My question is: what does "asunder" mean here? Does it mean "into parts" or "apart from each other"? Merriam-Webster gives both definitions for it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cal inhibes

I believe dispellere means expel,  shake off, exile, rather than break asunder.
Regards


----------



## dcx97

Thanks. However, the folks at Merriam-Webster think otherwise. Thanks anyway.


----------



## fdb

Charlton T. Lewis, Charles Short,  A Latin Dictionary, dis-pello


----------



## dcx97

Thank you. Now I'm sure Merriam-Webster was right. 
However, you didn't answer my question.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

'Asunder' has a Germanic root.
The word connotes "separation".
In Dutch there are words that contain the Dutch word 'zonder', meaning the exclusion of a thing or things from whatever it is about.
So, 'To drive into separated parts' might be the truest answer to your question.


----------



## bearded

dcx97 said:


> "apart from each other?"


Hello
I should rather think ''apart from the speaker'' or ''apart/away from a place or people already mentioned''. Please compare also the German verb 'ab*sonder*n' = to isolate.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

bearded said:


> 'ab*sonder*n'


This word has a direct equivalent in Dutch: 'Afzonderen' = to sunder away from the thing(s) or person(s).


----------

